# The Grandmaster vs Ip Man



## Linkofone (Aug 18, 2013)

So based on the trailer I've seen of The Grandmaster it seemed that it was very action based ...

Pok?mon Game Show footage

However, based on the wikipedia review it said:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wong Kar-wai's The Grandmaster is a 2013 film starring Tony Leung as Yip Man. The film concentrates more on the end of an era in Chinese martial arts history as the Second Sino-Japanese War broke out. It was created in an almost biographical style, highlighting parts of history. In contrast with the other Yip Man-related projects, The Grandmaster is a more reflective film, focusing more on the musings and philosophies between martial arts and life, as well as Yip Man's journey through the early 1930s to the early 1950s.




I was wondering what people's opinion about this film is.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2013)

Err I would say they are about equal. Grandmasters being the better film but I hear that the final Grandmaster cut was heavily edited and a lot of footage wasn't even used the rough cut being over 4 hours long. That's why it felt like 2 films at certain points. I shall wait patiently for that director's cut.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds kinda boring!

Edit: I wanna Yip Man movie that showcases his failings...like how he was an opium addict who if memory serves, abandoned his family.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 19, 2013)

They are all over Ip Man aren't they? Yes, he's pretty much a modern folk hero so they aren't going to show his real struggles like with opium, and 75 percent of the shit in these movies obviously didn't happen. Well...I will always see Donnie Yen as the fictional and romanticized Ip Man personally.

At least it's not _The Legend Begins: Ip Man_, that one was terrible.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2013)

since it's a Wong Kar Wai film I'll at least watch it.  I need to wait for an American release first doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2013)

Won't judge until I see   machine gun punches  Grandmaster but I hear the reason they showcase him so much is Because Bruce Lee is basically untouchable.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

You bastards don't know what you are missing the film is good.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2013)

it's out in the UK already?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 30, 2013)

_The Grandmaster_ sounds interesting, although I'd prefer to see the longer version that was released in China, not the one that was trimmed down for a release in America. 



> it's out in the UK already?



I don't think there is even a release date for the UK at the moment.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2013)

The Grandmaster is a broken film. Until a more complete version of Director's Cut comes out, I won't really recommend it.

Ip Man wipes the floor with it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 30, 2013)

I will agree with the others about the need for a DC.

Also IP Man has this

[youtube]x9ZRjIiNzhM[/youtube]


However Man of Tai Chi is a better modern Martial Arts film than both.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2013)

Did Taleran just say Man of Tai Chi is better than Ip Man?


----------



## Vault (Aug 30, 2013)

Lawl, that finale was disappointing. And Keanu


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2013)

Acting is practically non-existent in that film. Nobody was even trying.


----------



## Vault (Aug 30, 2013)

Everything was all Americanised, the way the police acted and that chick. Lel


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 31, 2013)

Iko Uwais was poorly underused in the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2013)

Ip Man    .


----------



## Velocity (Aug 31, 2013)

Taleran said:


> However Man of Tai Chi is a better modern Martial Arts film than both.



I really tried to like Man of Tai Chi, but I couldn't get through the whole thing... I got as far as the two on one fight and that was enough for me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 31, 2013)

Having seen both _Ip Man_ and the 130-minute cut of _The Grandmaster_ --

_The Grandmaster_ would have worked without it being a 'period biopic' of Ip Man. And I'm using the term 'biopic' very loosely, in the sense that Wong Kar-Wai could have used a fictionalized character instead of Ip Man and it would have still worked.

Between the two, I prefer _The Grandmaster_ because its 'reflectiveness' catered more to my personal taste. Even if the film may be, at times, pretentious. But it does offer a different kind of narrative compared to all the other Ip Man films out there. Something a bit more unconventional but meatier. Depending on one's taste, some may enjoy the difference, while others would prefer what they like or dislike WKW's film -- be it its portrayal of Ip Man or the whole film itself.


----------

